# Lyft Cheating Drivers Out of Consecutive Trips Streak Bonus



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Lyft is using nefarious methods to cheat drivers out of consecutive streak bonuses. 

Just spent literally 4 hours in their evil "message support" system attempting to obtain a $15 streak bonus owed to me that was not given. The message support system for drivers is designed to not give drivers anything. The staff are handling multiple queues at the same time, so I waited 8-10 minutes between responses. During this time, they hand you off from one staff member to another hoping that you go away, all the while cutting and pasting irrelevant policies about streaks that don't pertain to your actual question or circumstances, and they don't even bother to look at your trip details to see if you are right. Staff are not authorized to give any credits to drivers, and their English is uninteligible. 

I asked for a supervisor six times, and two hours later finally got one. She quoted the same nonsense about Lyft policies, and when I finally asked for a manager multiple times, she finally gave me $15 as a "courtesy" for Lyft's mistake. Putting drivers through this miserable experience is one way they cheat drivers out of their streak bonuses. I was determined because this was not the first time they cheated me this week, but most drivers would give up. 

Accepting rides while in a destination filter is perfectly fine for streaks. HOWEVER, Lyft will randomly end your destination filter after two rides, even when you are nowhere near your destination and nowhere near 30 minutes between rides. They do this so they can arbitrarily end a streak and cheat drivers who did two rides. My situation was different than this, but beware of what they do.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

These ****ing crooks just used a long trip ping to get me to break a streak, then, after I started a new streak, sent the same long trip request back to me and I had to again decline it and broke the new streak. The pax texted me - "are you going to be able to take me to the airport? You just declined me."


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Been doing this ride share adventure for 6 years 25,000 rides maybe some 200,000 miles..online miles..and yes Lyft and Uber are shady operating in the cloth of darkness only loyal to they're investors/shareholders...the sooner you come to grips with tips being stolen unfair deactivations and the hideous passage of prop 22..things will begin to shine on you....this job was never a full time retire ment type money deal..we all agreed to the TOS meaning we can get kicked to da curb at any minute..yes it's totally not fair..


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> Been doing this ride share adventure for 6 years 25,000 rides maybe some 200,000 miles..online miles..and yes Lyft and Uber are shady operating in the cloth of darkness only loyal to they're investors/shareholders...the sooner you come to grips with tips being stolen unfair deactivations and the hideous passage of prop 22..things will begin to shine on you....this job was never a full time retire ment type money deal..we all agreed to the TOS meaning we can get kicked to da curb at any minute..yes it's totally not fair..


And I got a steak or a bonus offer of doing 15 rides for 190 dollars weekend only completed it and those they gave me 47 dollars out of 190?...but hey they stole my tips before too..it sucks dude


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buff69 said:


> And I got a steak or a bonus offer of doing 15 rides for 190 dollars weekend only completed it and those they gave me 47 dollars out of 190?...but hey they stole my tips before too..it sucks dude


Check the wording..

Was it "bonus" or "Guarantee"?

Two completely different things.

Bonus = do 15 rides get $190 extra

Guarantee = Do 15 rides and we'll guarantee you make $190.


$47 stinks to high heaven of a guarantee to me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Just spent literally 4 hours in their evil "message support" system attempting to obtain a $15 streak bonus owed to me that was not given. The message support system for drivers is designed to not give drivers anything. The staff are handling multiple queues at the same time, so I waited 8-10 minutes between responses. During this time, they hand you off from one staff member to another hoping that you go away, all the while cutting and pasting irrelevant policies about streaks that don't pertain to your actual question or circumstances, and they don't even bother to look at your trip details to see if you are right. Staff are not authorized to give any credits to drivers, and their English is uninteligible.
> 
> I asked for a supervisor six times, and two hours later finally got one. She quoted the same nonsense about Lyft policies, and when I finally asked for a manager multiple times, she finally gave me $15 as a "courtesy" for Lyft's mistake. Putting drivers through this miserable experience is one way they cheat drivers out of their streak bonuses. I was determined because this was not the first time they cheated me this week, but most drivers would give up.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I got a few of the streak bonuses. Some we're easy to complete and some we're probably not worth it. They paid me fine though.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> These ****ing crooks just used a long trip ping to get me to break a streak, then, after I started a new streak, sent the same long trip request back to me and I had to again decline it and broke the new streak. The pax texted me - "are you going to be able to take me to the airport? You just declined me."


How'd they text you if you declined the trip?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> How'd they text you if you declined the trip?


LYFT's buggy system. This has happened to me a few times, where the ride had ended, or I cancelled, and PAX was still able to call me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> LYFT's buggy system. This has happened to me a few times, where the ride had ended, or I cancelled, and PAX was still able to call me.


He said he declined the trip though. I've had pax call hours later, after completing a ride, never after declining one. Have you?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> He said he declined the trip though. I've had pax call hours later, after completing a ride, never after declining one. Have you?


Both, yes. The app is buggy but in the passengers favour


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> How'd they text you if you declined the trip?


They texted me the second time Lyft sent their trip to me. I heard the "we added a trip to your queue" noise, but couldn't look at the screen right away. Then I looked, saw their was a message from pax, and opened it, and realized it was the same pax as before.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Buff69 said:


> And I got a steak or a bonus offer of doing 15 rides for 190 dollars weekend only completed it and those they gave me 47 dollars out of 190?...but hey they stole my tips before too..it sucks dude


You got to milk them when they offer guarantees like that. All short trips, no 45+. Make the smallest amount you can for those 15 trips and let them pay the rest. Cancel anything over 10 miles. In my market it's $3.75 minimum. So I'd try for 15 trips under $60 and collect the rest.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Lyft is using nefarious methods to cheat drivers out of consecutive streak bonuses.
> 
> Just spent literally 4 hours in their evil "message support" system attempting to obtain a $15 streak bonus owed to me that was not given. The message support system for drivers is designed to not give drivers anything. The staff are handling multiple queues at the same time, so I waited 8-10 minutes between responses. During this time, they hand you off from one staff member to another hoping that you go away, all the while cutting and pasting irrelevant policies about streaks that don't pertain to your actual question or circumstances, and they don't even bother to look at your trip details to see if you are right. Staff are not authorized to give any credits to drivers, and their English is uninteligible.
> 
> ...


Lyft is a shit company - just a total crap waste of a company - Its like they get mad when you do well for your self - cant stand it


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

crusoeatl said:


> You got to milk them when they offer guarantees like that. All short trips, no 45+. Make the smallest amount you can for those 15 trips and let them pay the rest. Cancel anything over 10 miles. In my market it's $3.75 minimum. So I'd try for 15 trips under $60 and collect the rest.


If you cancel it breaks the streak and you get squat


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> I got a steak


A5 Wagyu?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

yoda99 said:


> all xl requests 500+ in a few hours
> View attachment 630586
> 
> 
> ...


All XL requests? Why do I only see 10?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> All XL requests? Why do I only see 10?


Maybe his next account will answer. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Maybe his next account will answer. 🤷‍♂️


Funny not funny. 🤦‍♀️

I know I probably should not have replied but I just couldn't resist


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

crusoeatl said:


> You got to milk them when they offer guarantees like that. All short trips, no 45+. Make the smallest amount you can for those 15 trips and let them pay the rest. Cancel anything over 10 miles. In my market it's $3.75 minimum. So I'd try for 15 trips under $60 and collect the rest.


Here's the problem with that. I can typically get 3 rides an hour, maybe 4 if I'm near college campus and really lucky. When it's that busy, I'm doing $40 an hour on Uber. In what will probably be 5 hours, assuming I'm really lucky and getting all short trips, I get to make a max of $30 an hour.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Never had one problem with the streak ride bonuses.


----------



## The Canon (8 mo ago)

I can confirm that Lyft does seem to intentionally mislead its drivers and cheat them out of bonuses. In Los Angeles I make way better money with Uber anyway. I would recommend for drivers to not use Lyft and use Uber instead. Ive had much less problems with Uber.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

crusoeatl said:


> You got to milk them when they offer guarantees like that. All short trips, no 45+. Make the smallest amount you can for those 15 trips and let them pay the rest. Cancel anything over 10 miles. In my market it's $3.75 minimum. So I'd try for 15 trips under $60 and collect the rest.


Anything over 5 miles is no good. I accepted and then drive in the opposite direction or take a bathroom break.

Either the pax cancels or Lyft will reassign the ride to another driver. 

Either way you don't loose your streak.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I learned not to do quest or streaks I learned not to care im not driving 20 miles to pick you up. For an extra 5 dollars, if i get a streak i get a streak


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

The Lyft system is very glitchy. One time it took me 8 hours of texts between trips to get an $18 CTB paid to me. 
After completing 2 of 3 trips, Lyft had logged me out to do an ID/SS# check.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

4848 said:


> The Lyft system is very glitchy. One time it took me 8 hours of texts between trips to get an $18 CTB paid to me.
> After completing 2 of 3 trips, Lyft had logged me out to do an ID/SS# check.


That's not glitchy that's an algorithm programmed to operate that way, by humans.


----------



## The Canon (8 mo ago)

They glitch it out on purpose and count on dummies not to notice


----------



## The Canon (8 mo ago)

I have been cheated by Lyft consecutive times and I'm convinced they spend more resources covering up the problem than trying to fix it


----------



## The Canon (8 mo ago)

Lyft strikes again with its cheap tactics. They spend more dollars trying to moderate this forum than being fair to their drivers. I only use Lyft for driver destination mode at this point when I need it. In Los Angeles the market for Lyft is only for the suckers. I started driving with lyft and only constant headaches, Their so called 'driver support' system is complete bullshit. I'm convinced that they don't care about losing drivers. I keep the app open for options but Uber makes me way more $ in Los Angeles.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ping one: 5 minutes away, $3.00 payout

Ping 2: 5 minutes away $5.00 payout

Ping 3 : 25 minutes away, screw it i'm logging out


CTB completed = 0
Driving 25 minutes and paying $1.25 in tolls to get a CTB on another $3.00 ride?


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Dropking said:


> Lyft is using nefarious methods to cheat drivers out of consecutive streak bonuses.
> 
> Just spent literally 4 hours in their evil "message support" system attempting to obtain a $15 streak bonus owed to me that was not given. The message support system for drivers is designed to not give drivers anything. The staff are handling multiple queues at the same time, so I waited 8-10 minutes between responses. During this time, they hand you off from one staff member to another hoping that you go away, all the while cutting and pasting irrelevant policies about streaks that don't pertain to your actual question or circumstances, and they don't even bother to look at your trip details to see if you are right. Staff are not authorized to give any credits to drivers, and their English is uninteligible.
> 
> ...


I had a rides promotion with them a couple years ago, it was $75 for 40 or 50 rides that week. I had given exactly that number of rides, but one ride didn't get counted because my new phone had problems (I had to send it back) and just before that ride ended it stopped responding, so I could never swipe to end the trip. I called/messaged and told them about what happened, so that the rider wouldn't get charged for my entire trip home after dropping him off (and no longer being able to continue due to phone problem so I went home). They adjusted the fare accordingly but I saw that the trip didn't get counted towards the promotion. I tried to make up for it and make an extra trip, going all the way until the time of the promotion ended, but I ended up one short according to the counter in the app, which meant that I made the required number of trips but that one trip that didn't count left me one short 

I reported what happened to their "Driver Support" chat through the app (there was no option to call, of course), fully expecting them to say that there's nothing they can do to manually adjust the system to make that one trip count, perhaps apologizing for the loss of $75, and I was completely intending to let it go, having tried to appeal but unsuccessfully.

However, what happened was not what I expected. As I said, I fully expected them to say there was unfortunately nothing they could do about it, perhaps apologize or express some sympathy, and then I was prepared to move on. But after I explained what happened, they just basically said "no, you didn't make the promotion, you didn't make enough trips (not true)", and then when I was trying to type my response (which they can see, since I could see when they were in the midst of typing a response), they just ended the chat and cut off the conversation. When I tried to get back into the chat, which takes a number of taps and then another wait, they saw it was me again, and ended the chat again without a word. I tried again... and same thing happened again.

After that happened, I went out of my way and took the time and effort (because nothing is easily or quickly done through their "Support") to request my account be deleted, to which they obliged... somewhat surprisingly, as I expected them to tell me just to stop driving if I didn't want to any more, but perhaps they were as eager to be rid of me as I was to be [permanently] rid of them.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I literally dont care about the bonuses or streaks whoever gets me trip faster and has better tipping cusotmers is the one I use


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Dropking said:


> Lyft is using nefarious methods to cheat drivers out of consecutive streak bonuses.
> 
> Just spent literally 4 hours in their evil "message support" system attempting to obtain a $15 streak bonus owed to me that was not given. The message support system for drivers is designed to not give drivers anything. The staff are handling multiple queues at the same time, so I waited 8-10 minutes between responses. During this time, they hand you off from one staff member to another hoping that you go away, all the while cutting and pasting irrelevant policies about streaks that don't pertain to your actual question or circumstances, and they don't even bother to look at your trip details to see if you are right. Staff are not authorized to give any credits to drivers, and their English is uninteligible.
> 
> ...


Why would you ever drive for those crooks? While Uber is rotten to the core they are at least better in the honesty department. Don’t give Lyft one more moment of your precious time.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ping one: 5 minutes away, $3.00 payout
> Ping 2: 5 minutes away $5.00 payout
> Ping 3 : 25 minutes away, screw it i'm logging out
> CTB completed = 0
> Driving 25 minutes and paying $1.25 in tolls to get a CTB on another $3.00 ride?


What I do in a situation like that is simply leave it logged in and go about my business. They may eventually cancel or you may get switcharooed. No reason why the rider shouldn't experience some of the joys of Lyft along with the driver.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Lyft is using nefarious methods to cheat drivers out of consecutive streak bonuses.
> 
> Just spent literally 4 hours in their evil "message support" system attempting to obtain a $15 streak bonus owed to me that was not given. The message support system for drivers is designed to not give drivers anything. The staff are handling multiple queues at the same time, so I waited 8-10 minutes between responses. During this time, they hand you off from one staff member to another hoping that you go away, all the while cutting and pasting irrelevant policies about streaks that don't pertain to your actual question or circumstances, and they don't even bother to look at your trip details to see if you are right. Staff are not authorized to give any credits to drivers, and their English is uninteligible.
> 
> ...


I received a text of $10 streak bonus for a 3pm and 4pm. I got my first ride at 2:55pm and my 3rd ride went into the 4pm hour. I noticed the bonus didnt show up until my 5th ride so to make sure I can win this, I took a 6th ride and contacted Lyft support. 2 days, probably 4 hours (luckily doing other things the 2nd day at my office) and even with me showing proof they added these bonuses via text, they declined and said the 3pm one did not exist. Anytime Lyft ****s with me, I get them back 3x the amount. I won't say what I do but one has been cash rides or free rides on a "cancelled" ride...if you know what I mean. If not, not going to say here. Don't **** with your drivers as some aren't completely stupid.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What I do in a situation like that is simply leave it logged in and go about my business. They may eventually cancel or you may get switcharooed. No reason why the rider shouldn't experience some of the joys of Lyft along with the driver.


I text the driver but never put words in like "cancel the ride" as that is a red flag to Lyft. I never say tip but there are other words to use.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OCBob said:


> I received a text of $10 streak bonus for a 3pm and 4pm. I got my first ride at 2:55pm and my 3rd ride went into the 4pm hour. I noticed the bonus didnt show up until my 5th ride so to make sure I can win this, I took a 6th ride and contacted Lyft support. 2 days, probably 4 hours (luckily doing other things the 2nd day at my office) and even with me showing proof they added these bonuses via text, they declined and said the 3pm one did not exist. Anytime Lyft **s with me, I get them back 3x the amount. I won't say what I do but one has been cash rides or free rides on a "cancelled" ride...if you know what I mean. If not, not going to say here. Don't ** with your drivers as some aren't completely stupid.


Did they pay you for one streak? Was it a 3 ride streak? The request @ 255 would not have counted towards the streak but your second ride should have started a streak. With your fourth ride ending after 4, you couldn't start another streak. So you officially only had one streak


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Did they pay you for one streak? Was it a 3 ride streak? The requested 255 would not have counted towards the street but your second ride should have started a streak. With your fourth ride ending after 4, you couldn't start another streak. So you officially only had one streak


Sorry for the confusion, I thought it was an hour before but forgot to change the 255 to 355pm. My mistake.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OCBob said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I thought it was an hour before but forgot to change the 255 to 355pm. My mistake.


You accepted your first request five minutes before the end of the streak it should have counted but you still should have only got paid one streak


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I've done 4,400+ Lyft rides in LV...I removed the app from my phone...in years 2016-17, Lyft was very good in LV. Now, a driver will go broke driving for them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And yet ...every 10 or 15 weeks, Lyft steps up with a great promotion that makes it worth it to drive for them then sinks back into the sewage the following week.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> i


No, I accepted 5 minutes before the first streak ended. My first ride was within the 2nd streak started and ended. It should have been a continuation. I spent hours with customer service, I know what it was.


----------

